# Port St. Joe in late september



## jjs89yj (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I grew up fishing st george, east point, and Appalachicola, but my dad, brother and I are planning a trip to fish port st joe bay in late september. We've been on the bay lots of times scalloping but never fishing. Any tips?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Jul 19, 2018)

jjs89yj said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I grew up fishing st george, east point, and Appalachicola, but my dad, brother and I are planning a trip to fish port st joe bay in late september. We've been on the bay lots of times scalloping but never fishing. Any tips?


PSJ Bay is usually good that time of the year. The storms the past couple of years have kind screwed it up, but if the weather is good so is the fishing. 

I’ve had really good luck with trout near Presnalls and near the tip of the Cape. The backside of St. George is Usually a decent spot for Reds then. These are where I usually try first.


----------

